# iUnlock ( FOR FREE )



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

Source code is out, like 23 minutes ago. Ran it and works........... sweet. no need to pay for unlock services to anyone folks, more to come from the iPhone dev team soon, so stop paying people who didn't put anything into the development of unlocking of these phones.



http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/exclusiv...lock-confirmed-death-star-explodes-298825.php


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Link?


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah seriously. A link would be great!! And thanks for the info:clap:


----------



## nav_se (Feb 27, 2006)

You can find the dowload file on the homepage of the iphone developer wiki, under PROGRESS REPORT.

http://iphone.fiveforty.net/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page

A tutorial should be released soon, Gizmodo is posting updates so hopefully they will provide a link once it's available. 

I'm just relieved it wasn't a hoax.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*Link added to post*

Link added folks, the servers seem to be swarmed right now but it is there, first version the coding was a little dirty but the second release is very clean. Hex file that address's unlock tthrough broadband config files, so most likely with in a few hours or a day the most usuable file will be out, I am currently working of the dump file from my phone that I retrieved after loading this free unlock.

I loaded it, popped in Rogers sim and connected to itunes, updated and works like a charm


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*Link added to post*

Link added folks, the servers seem to be swarmed right now but it is there, first version the coding was a little dirty but the second release is very clean. Hex file that address's unlock tthrough broadband config files, so most likely with in a few hours or a day the most usuable file will be out, I am currently working of the dump file from my phone that I retrieved after loading this free unlock.

I loaded it, popped in Rogers sim and connected to itunes, updated and works like a charm


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

It's crazy in the irc channel, guys are reporting that it clean works.


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Dude you da man!!!! Thanks for this great info. I was gonna try and get this to work myself but I don't get all this computer language. Hopefully a "Just Click Here to Free Your iPhone" button will soon arrive.

Thanks!!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

iUnlock.zip unpacks to iUnlock, an mpeg-1 video... ??? which doesn't open in Quicktime...

What next?


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

rgray said:


> iUnlock.zip unpacks to iUnlock, an mpeg-1 video... ??? which doesn't open in Quicktime...
> 
> What next?


Same here.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice instructions here. Unlock the iPhone - a simple tutorial!


----------



## nav_se (Feb 27, 2006)

A bit of an update.

Gizmodo is mirroring the 2 downloads you need ; http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/exclusiv...lock-confirmed-death-star-explodes-298825.php

I found one tutorial that is being updated, i'm sure there will be more tutorials coming. Tutorial @ http://iphone.unlock.no/ .


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

Great find!! Now I need to find the cash for my iPhone


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

This made me laugh. 

iUnlock v42.PROPER -- Copyright 2007 The dev team


Credits: Daeken, Darkmen, guest184, gray, iZsh, pytey, roxfan, Sam, uns, Zappaz, Zf

* Leet Hax not for commercial uses
Punishment: Monkeys coming out of your ass Bruce Almighty style.

10% done....


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Still downloads as MPEG / Quicktime file for me. Does anyone know if this unlocks YouTube as well?


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

anyone actually get this to work yet?


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

I have unlocked my iphone. Now on Fido ( The network "Rogers Wireless" name scrolls on the top left just like a long airport name does in OS X).


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*Yes it works*

Nope haven't tried you tube, scrolling text, you can use Fungu for mac to edit rogers/Fido and adjust font size. Gizmo's tutotials for free unlock, goto 

http://www.hacktheiphone.net/ 

to explore other program/free free free software tutorials and programming instructions


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*Fyi*

This unlock " IS NOT " ammuned to updates from iTunes, future updates may or may not restore your phone's firmware. Reverse code enginnering is not a guarantee


----------



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

If you follow all the instructions (including the download stuff) from ...

http://iphone.unlock.no/

or 

How to software unlock iPhone iUnlock - ModMyiPhone - Wiki

Just read it and you're good to go! I am currently using the first and I will post my results when complete (running it again as I cant read and missed a step so it didnt work the first time (der) )


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*Free and you need to do do some work*

This is not a few clicks and your done fix, You'll need to download some programs, activate with independance or similar program and follow some steps but ( YOU DON'T HAVE TO OPEN YOUR IPHONE UP ). So put some time in, read the simple directions and away you go. But take your time, I have down the hardware and now the software unlocks and both require patience . aab01 has provided a great link in his post. If you get stuck I will do my best to help you out. P.M me with your specifics. I am just going to do a restore on my phone and try and grab some screen shots of the process.


----------



## zenmonkey (Sep 12, 2007)

*Update Shmupdate*



Munchie said:


> This unlock " IS NOT " ammuned to updates from iTunes, future updates may or may not restore your phone's firmware. Reverse code enginnering is not a guarantee


You don't need to run future updates as they come out. Just wait for the unlock update before updating. Let the cat and mouse game begin!


----------



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

WOOHOOO I am now using my Fido card in my iPhone thanks to Unlock the iPhone - a simple tutorial! and a smarty pants boyfriend  

:clap:


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

aab01 said:


> ...snip
> Just read it and you're good to go! I am currently using the first and I will post my results when complete (running it again as I cant read and missed a step so it didnt work the first time (der) )


aab01 how did it go?


----------



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

It went... interesting, I was using that websites instructions before they updated it to be complete (lol) which gave some issues but once I had the updated complete version, it was great. Just downloaded Putty and the files they list, and followed the instructions and blamo. =)


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Has anyone successfully done this on iTunes 7.4.1 on a PPC Mac?

If I've used AppTapp Installer, is the phone "jailbreaked."


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*No more paying the scammers*

Good to see people doing it on their own


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*if you cant find it, pm me and i will email it*

If you need instructions, links, or programs.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*Jailbreak*

If you have installed apptap on your phone and have activated the phone using independance then yes to your question


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*quick run down of instructions*

Step 1
Download and install independence to activate your iPhone.


http://code.google.com/p/independence/
http://www.hacktheiphone.net


Step 2

I recommend restoring your iPhone with the latest firmware available. You might as well have the very latest on the iPhone before unlocking it. Note: there are conflicting reports that say restoring will relock your phone. If that is so, you'll need to repeat this tutorial to unlock again!

Step 3
You should have the AppTapp Installer installed

http://www.hacktheiphone.net/74/iphone_how_to_set_up_app_tapp_installer_mac_74.html



AppTapp Installer is a graphical user interface based package (program) manager for the iPhone. It works by downloading packages over Wi-Fi or EDGE. It supports installing, updating and uninstalling applications from multiple sources. It doesn't get any easier than this to install programs on the iPhone!

Step 4.
Launch the Installer program on your iPhone. Install the following:
1. Update the Installer (to version 2.63 - or latest version).
2. Install Community Sources (2.5 - or latest version).
3. Install the BSD Subsystem (1.5 - or latest version).
4. Install OpenSSH (4.6p1 or latest version). Only if you NEED to. 
5. You may have previously installed SSH if you followed my tutorial 
on iNdependence.
6. Install MobileTerminal (svn113 - or latest version).
7. Install Launcher (0.2 0 - or latest version).
Step 5.
Launch Fugu or your favorite ftp (make sure you have used iNdependence to jailbreak first) and Terminal, and make sure you can log into the iPhone via SSH. If you do not know how to use Fugu


Step 6

Take your SIM card out of your iPhone by inserting a paper clip in the small hole on the top of your iPhone. Leave the sim out for the duration of the tutorial. All right. Now lets SFTP into your /usr/bin folder on your iPhone, and upload the following three files from your iUnlock folder:


Start Fugu, log into your iPhone, and navigate to the /usr folder. 

Step 7
Open up Terminal (Applications/Utilities/Terminal) and type the following command:
ssh -l root ( your.ip.address ) 

Terminal will then ask for the password. It is dottie. Type it in and hit Return. The letters will not show up, but then you will get a new line in Terminal.
Now type:
launchctl unload -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.CommCenter.plist
And hit Return. You will see nothing except a new command prompt. Good. 


Step 8
Type:
cd /usr/bin
And hit Return, then
chmod +x iUnlock
And Return, then
./iUnlock ICE03.14.08_G.fls nor
And hit Return.



You will then have to wait about 20 minutes. The good news is, you'll see progress indicators telling you which percentage you're at. You will get just 00% for a while, don't worry, it just takes some time.


Assuming you have done everything right so far, you will see the percentages pop up then a pound sign when it is done



Nice, you're close. Open up a new Terminal window 
(Apple+N while you're in Terminal, or just File>New Shell).
Lets SSH into the phone again by typing: 
ssh -l root ( your.ip.address.here )

Step 9
Type
minicom -s
A little window should pop up: showing configuration port options etc etc

Press your down arrow to get down to Serial Port Setup and hit Return.
[edit]
Step 10
A new window will pop up. Type A to bring you to the top bit ( : /dev/tty/modem. Delete this and make it say
/dev/tty.baseband
And hit Return. Then hit Esc to bring you back to the main menu.

Step 11
Arrow down to Save setup as dfl and hit Return.

Arrow down to Exit, and hit Return.
STEP 12 
Type
AT S7=45 S0=0 L1 V1 X4 &c1 E1 Q0
And hit Return. If it returns an error, just head to the next step. If it doesn't allow you to connect, you will need to unload the CommCenter file and reload it again. This shouldn't happen though.


Step 13
Now type:
AT+CLCK="PN",0,"00000000"
And Return, then
AT+CLCK="PN",2
And return. As you can see, it returned an error for me the first time I ran the 2nd command. If this happens, just type it again and hit Return again. You should be fine now.

Step 14
Now open a new Terminal shell again, and type
ssh -l root your.ip.address
Enter the password, dottie.
Type
/bin/launchctl load /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.CommCenter.plist 
and hit Return.


Step 15
Open up your favorite FTP program
(I used Fugu in the SFTP guide linked to earlier in this tutorial, but you can also use CyberDuck, Transmit, or any FTP prog that supports FTP). 
You might still have this open from Step 2. 

In your iUnlock folder we got our files from earlier, there is a file called lockdownd"'. Upload it to /usr/libexec in your iPhone, and select Yes"" or Replace to replace the existing file.

Restart your iPhone with your new SIM in it. You should now see your provider in the top left! Congratulations, you are the proud owner of an unlocked iPhone!


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*root password*

You also may want to change your root password as ssh will allow anyone who knows your phone is unlocked to ssh into the phone as "dottie" is everyones password


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Munchie said:


> You also may want to change your root password as ssh will allow anyone who knows your phone is unlocked to ssh into the phone as "dottie" is everyones password


Thanks!


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm stuck at Step 12. 

It says it can't write to usr/local/etc/minirc.dfl

So I created the folders in /usr: "local" and then inside that "etc"
It was then able to successfully created minirc.dfl

The problem is that I can't type "AT S7=45 S0=0 L1 V1 X4 &c1 E1 Q0" in the minicom window. I can't type anything there, but CTRL-A brings up help.

Any advice?!


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

interact said:


> I'm stuck at Step 12.
> 
> It says it can't write to usr/local/etc/minirc.dfl
> 
> ...


Did you you successfully run the "bbupdater -v" command?


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Thank you. Worked like a charm.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm now having issue entering info for Step 14.

After SSH in with a new Terminal window and entering password, there's no # to enter anything.

I've tried another window and got:

# /bin/launchctl load /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.CommCenter.plist

nothing found to load

Hmm. Any more advice? (thank you in advance)


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

interact said:


> I'm now having issue entering info for Step 14.
> 
> After SSH in with a new Terminal window and entering password, there's no # to enter anything.
> 
> ...


Adding -w makes it work:
/bin/launchctl load -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.CommCenter.plist 

I'm returned with a #, so I guess it's okay.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

when will the app be release that does this for you

and you just download it with installer.app


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

interact said:


> Adding -w makes it work:
> /bin/launchctl load -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.CommCenter.plist
> 
> I'm returned with a #, so I guess it's okay.


How did it go?


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Daktari said:


> How did it go?


It's all good. SMS works. Calls in/out work. Volume is fine.

I'll be fixing Youtube tonight, but the phone works!

Thanks again Daktari for the tip.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

ok

why cant they

make an app..in mac 

that u just click and then it unlocks it(without this terminal stuff)

and then unplug from mac..

and insert rogers sim and it works!


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry to jump in to this convo so late, but I'm super excited about this news!! Can't wait to get the iphone on Oct18!


----------



## drehleierguy (Aug 8, 2004)

I can't reach http://www.freeiphoneunlock.com/unlock/ I'm sure they are overwhelmed. If anyone knows how to get a message to these people, put them in touch with me - I'll host a mirror.

Thanks,

dg


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Update:

Bluetooth is not working. Won't pair with my G5 (was able to before.)

Hmmm.


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

so right now is there a GUI unlock method for Mac users? All I see are methods for windows


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

nutsngum said:


> so right now is there a GUI unlock method for Mac users? All I see are methods for windows


IPhone unlock OS X Part 1 - ModMyiPhone - Wiki


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

GOOD LINK rgray! <--- I had to cap that one. 

Many of the tutorials I feel are detail deficient. This one out the gate looks good, *screen shots and all*.

I was starting to post last night about how many of the how-tos were very light in their description, and that some like myself are not ready to take on *the role of GOD* aka tamper w/ the terminal coding. 

So, I looked around for the most detailed tutorial, and was forced to start comparing them side by side and was noticing some slight diffs. Prolly all in the approach. And the tutorials are mushrooming left and right, so it was getting dizzying. 

But so far, this one looks like the best, and I've only looked @ the 1st step!

Great link again. Will tackle this later today. Tempted to start my day w/ this surgery, but I'm not sure that my clients want to hear me say that I can't see them today (although, I would be calling from my iPhone!). 



Testimonial later today!

H!



rgray said:


> IPhone unlock OS X Part 1 - ModMyiPhone - Wiki


----------



## redgecko (Sep 16, 2016)

*Help*



Daktari said:


> Did you you successfully run the "bbupdater -v" command?


Hey i know this is a vey old thread but by the slim chance you still use this website i could really use your help. I am trying to use SAM to unlock my phone but for whateve reason it doesnt have my IMSI numer for my sim where it should, another way to fin this number is by using the AT+CIMI command however i have the same problem a the user who you told to run the "bbupdater -v" command. (i cant type at and couldnt save the settings). However I belive bbupdater is a program that i dont have so it returns an invalid command, is there another fix for this or a way to t the program, ive looked around but the links seem to be dead. I have also looked on cydia for these programs but have not found them. If you have a solution i would reall really apprecite a reply as i have been looknig for ages ti figure out this problem and have only just come across this cae where some has te identical issue. Thank you so much ifyou can solve this


----------

